# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > المجلس الشرعي العام >  حكم بعض ( أنواع المداعبة ) الحاصلة بين الزوجين أوأحدهما للآخر في المعاشرة

## بندر المسعودي

السؤال: ما حكم إشباع رغبة المرآة عن طريق لحس فرجها بلسان زوجها و كذلك بالنسبة للرجل ؟

المفتي الشيخ خالد عبد المنعم الرفاعي 
الحمد لله، والصلاة والسلام على رسول الله وعلى آله وصحبه، أما بعد:

فإن الأصل في استمتاع كل من الزوجين بالآخر الإباحة، إلا ما ورد النص بمنعه: من إتيان المرأة في الدبر، وحال الحيض والنفاس، وما لم تكن صائمة للفرض، أو محرمة بالحج أو العمرة.
أما ما ذُكر في السؤال من لعق أحد الزوجين لفرج الآخر، وما زاد على ذلك من سبل الاستمتاع المذكورة في السؤال - فلا حرج فيه: للأدلة التالية:
- أنه مما يدخل تحت عموم الاستمتاع المباح.
- ولأنه لما جاز الوطء وهو أبلغ أنواع الاستمتاع، فغيره أولى بالجواز.
- ولأن لكل من الزوجين أن يستمتع بجميع بدن الآخر بالمس والنظر، إلا ما ورد الشرع باستثنائه كما قدمنا.
- قال تعالى: {نِسَاؤُكُمْ حَرْثٌ لَكُمْ فَأْتُوا حَرْثَكُمْ أَنَّى شِئْتُمْ وَقَدِّمُوا لِأَنْفُسِكُمْ وَاتَّقُوا اللَّهَ وَاعْلَمُوا أَنَّكُمْ مُلَاقُوهُ وَبَشِّرِ الْمُؤْمِنِينَ} [البقرة:223]،
قال ابن عابدين – الحنفي - في "رد المحتار": "سَأل أبو يوسف أبا حنيفة عن الرجل يمس فرج امرأته وهي تمس فرجه ليتحرك عليها هل ترى بذلك بأساً؟ قال: لا, وأرجو أن يعظم الأجر".
وقال القاضي ابن العربي – المالكي -: "قد اختلف الناس في جواز نظر الرجل إلى فرج زوجته على قولين: أحدهما: يجوز: لأنه إذا جاز له التلذذ فالنظر أولى ...
وقال أصبغ من علمائنا: يجوز له أن يلحسه – الفرج – بلسانه".
وقال في "مواهب الجليل شرح مختصر خليل": "قيل: لأصبغ: إن قوماً يذكرون كراهته: فقال من كرهه إنما كرهه بالطب لا بالعلم، ولا بأس به وليس بمكروه, وقد روي عن مالك أنه قال: "لا بأس أن ينظر إلى الفرج في حال الجماع"، وزاد في رواية: "ويلحسه بلسانه".
وقال الفناني - الشافعي -: "يجوز للزوج كل تمتع منها بما سوى حلقة دبرها, ولو بمص بظرها".
وقال المرداوي – الحنبلي – في "الإنصاف": "قال القاضي في "الجامع": يجوز تقبيل فرج المرأة قبل الجماع, ويكره بعده... ولها لمسه وتقبيله بشهوة، وجزم به في "الرعاية" وتبعه في "الفروع" وصرح به ابن عقيل".
ولكن إذا تُيقن أن تلك المباشرة تسبب أمراضاً أو تؤذي فاعلها، فيجب عليه حينئذ الإقلاع عنها: لقوله - صلى الله عليه وسلم ـ : "لا ضرر ولا ضرار": رواه ابن ماجه، وكذلك إذا كان أحد الزوجين يتأذى من ذلك وينفر منه: وجب على فاعله أن يكف عنه: لقوله تعالى: {وَعَاشِرُوهُنَّ بِالْمَعْرُوفِ} [النساء:19].
وينبغي هنا أن يراعي المقصد الأصلي من العلاقة بين الزوجين، وهو دوامها واستمرارها، فالأصل في عقد النكاح أنه على التأبيد، وقد أحاط الله – تعالى - هذا العقد بتدابير تحفظ قوامه، وتشد من أزره، بما يوافق الشرع لا بما يخالفه، ويدخل في هذا عموم حل الاستمتاع بينهما،، والله أعلم.

----------


## إمام الأندلس

جزاك الله خيرا..

----------


## حمدان الجزائري

المواضع المشروعة لاستمتاع الزوجين
السؤال: أستاذي الكريم: يسعدني أن أتقدم إليكم بهذا السؤال الذي طالما احترنا في كيفية الرّد عليه للسائلين والذي طالما تكرر علينا في أكثر الأحيان وهو الآتي ذكره، هل يجوز للرجل أن يتمتع بزوجته كيف يشاء إلاّ أن يأتيها في دبرها ؟ (كأن يطلب منها أن تمّص ذكره أو أن يلحس فرجها)، معذرة على هذه الصياغة ولكن الأمر ملح جدا، وجزاكم الله خيرا.
الجواب: الحمد لله ربّ العالمين والصلاة والسلام على من أرسله الله رحمة للعالمين، وعلى آله وصحبه وإخوانه إلى يوم الدين، أمّا بعد:
فأهل العلم تختلف أنظارهم في حكم هذا الفعل بين مجيز وهو مذهب الحنابلة وبعض المالكية كأصبغ، ومانع مطلقا ومكرِّه له.
أمّا المانعون فاستدلوا بطريق الأولى بالأحاديث المانعة من نظر الرجل والمرأة إلى عورة كلّ واحد منهما مثل قول عائشة رضي الله عنها في ذكر حالها مع الرسول صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم :"ما رأيت ذلك منه ولا رأى مني"(١) فإذا كان النظر ممنوعا فيمنع مسّ الفرج أو الذكر ومصّه من باب أولى.
أمّا القائلون بالجواز مطلقا أو بالتفصيل استدلوا على أنّ الأصل الإباحة في استمتاع كلّ واحد منهما ولم يستثن الشرع سوى أن يأتيها في الدبر، أو في القبل حال الحيض والنفاس أو حال تضررها لقوله تعالى: ﴿وَالّذِينَ هُمْ لِفُرُوجِهِمْ حَافِظُونَ إِلاَّ عَلَى أَزْوَاجِهِمْ أَوْ مَا مَلَكَتْ أَيْمَانُهُمْ فَإِنَّّهُمْ غَيْرُ مَلُومِين﴾ [المؤمنون: 5/6] ولقوله تعالى: ﴿نِساَؤُكُم حَرْثٌ لّكُمْ فَأتُوا حَرْثَكُمْ أّّنىَّ شِئتُم﴾ [البقرة: 223]  ولقوله صلى الله عليه وسلم "لا ضرر ولا ضرار"(٢) ولقوله صلى الله عليه وسلم حال الحيض "اصنعوا كلّ شيء إلا النكاح"(٣) ومعنى الحديث أنّ لكل من الزوجين أن يستمتع بالآخر بما شاء إلا الوطء في محلّ الوطء في محل الحيض، وردوا على حديث عائشة رضي الله عنها أنّه ضعيف لا يصلح للاستدلال بل الأحاديث الصحيحة تخالفه من اغتسال النبي صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم مع أزواجه ومعاشرته صلى الله عليه وسلم تدلّ على جواز النظر، فضلا عن كونه معارضا لقوله صلى الله عليه وسلم :"احفظ عورتك إلاّ من زوجتك"(٤) والحديث على فرض صحته فهو محمول على الأدب على ما قال ابن العربي.
ومن نصوص الحنابلة ما ذكره المرداوي في الإنصاف قال:
"إحداهما: قال القاضي في الجامع: "يجوز تقبيل فرج المرأة قبل الجماع، ويكره بعده، وذكره عن عطاء.
الثانية: ليس لها استدخال ذكر زوجها وهو نائم بلا إذنه، ولها لمسه وتقبيله بشهوة، وجزم به الرعاية، وتبعه في الفروع، وصرح به ابن عقيل وقال: لأنّ الزوج يملك العقد وحبسها.."(٥)  ومن نصوص المالكية ما نقله القرطبي في تفسيره عن أصبغ المالكي أنّه قال: "يجوز له أن يلحسه بلسانه"(٦). 
هذا، وعندي أنّ هذه العادة مكروهة للأسباب التالية:
أولا:  إنّ اللسان محل الذكر ينبغي أن يُصان من المواضع التي يخرج منها البول والمذي والودي.
ثانيا: إنّنا مأمورون بمجانبة النجاسات، ولا يخفى أنّه في حال مباشرة هذا العمل قد لا يسع التحرز من المذي وهو ماء أبيض لزج رقيق يخرج عند المداعبة أو تذكر الجماع أو إرادته، وقد لا يشعر الإنسان بخروجه، وهو من النجاسات التي يشقّ الاحتراز منها، الأمر الذي لا يبعد أن يخالط الريق حال مباشرة هذا الفعل.
ثالثا: قد تتعلق بمحل التقبيل أشياء قذرة أو لها رائحة قذرة أو يتعلق بفرجه علّة، فإن لم تكن عرضة للأمراض فإنّ هذا الفعل مكروه بالطبع تستقذره النفوس السليمة.
رابعا: وقد يحصل كثيرا العدول عن الاستمتاع بالجماع في الفرج الذي هو محلّ الحرث ومصدر النسل والذرية بسبب التلذذ بهذه الكيفية.
والعلم عند الله تعالى؛ وآخر دعوانا أن الحمد لله ربِّ العالمين وصلى الله على محمد وعلى آله وصحبه وإخوانه إلى يوم الدين وسلم تسليمًا.
المفتي:الشيخ علي فركوس  -حفظه الله-
الجزائر في: 6 ربيع الثاني 1424ﻫ
الموافق ﻟ :  3 جوان 2003م
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
١- أخرجه ابن ماجه: (262/1922)، وأحمد في مسنده: (6/63) من حديث عائشة رضي الله عنها، وفي لفظ: (ما رأيت فرج رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم قط) والحديث ضعفه الشيخ الألباني رحمه الله كما في الإرواء (6/213 رقم: 1812)، وآداب الزفاف: (ص 34).
٢- أخرجه ابن ماجه في الأحكام رقم: (2341)، وأحمد: (3/267)، وصححه الألباني في الإرواء: (3/408) رقم: (896)، وفي غاية المرام:(68).  
٣- أخرجه مسلم في الحيض رقم: (301)، وأبو داود في الطهارة رقم: (258)، من  حديث أنس رضي الله عنه.
٤- أخرجه أبو داود في الحمّام رقم: (4017)، والترمذي في الأدب رقم: (2794)، وابن ماجة في النكاح رقم: (1920)، وأحمد: (5/3- 4)، والبيهقي في الطهارة رقم: (988)، من حديث معاوية بن حيدة رضي الله عنه، والحديث حسنه الألباني في الإرواء: (6/212) رقم: (1810)، وفي آداب الزفاف ص(111).
٥- (8/32).
٦- (12/232).

----------


## العز بن عبدالسلام

جزاكم الله خيراً، استدلالات موفقه. ومما يدل على عدم تحريمه أيضاً عدم ورود النهي عنه في زمن التشريع، وقد كان معروفاً عند العرب، وقد قال أبو بكرٍ رضي الله عنه لبعض المشركين في قصة الحديبية:" أمصص بظر اللات". وجاء في الحديث النبوي: "وأعضوه بهن أبيه ولا تكنوا".

الحاصل أن عدم النهي عنه في حال وجوده يدل على عدم تحريمه. والله أعلم

----------


## بندر المسعودي

ما حكم الإسلام في "oral sex" أي "الجنس بالفم" وهل يدخل ذلك ضمن معنى الآية الكريمة: {نسآؤكم حرثُ لكم فأتوا حرثكم أنّى شئتم} مع العلم أن معظم الرجال يطالبون به زوجاتهم بعد كل ما يرونه في الطرقات و الأفلام الأجنبية في القنوات الفضائية والإنترنت ؟ 


المفتي:        حامد بن عبد الله العلي  
الإجابة:  

كل الاستمتاع بين الزوجين يجوز إلا المجامعة في الدبر، وكذا الإيلاج في الفرج حال الحيضة، إلا ما كان فيه ضرر فيحرم، ولا يجوز إجبار الزوجة على ما ليس من الاستمتاع الفطري، كالذي ذكر في السؤال، ولها أن تمتنع من ذلك.
وهؤلاء الأزواج هم الذين بحاجة إلى توجيه، لأنهم يعاملون زوجاتهم كما يرون كلاب الكفر تعامل المومسات، وهذا أمر مؤسف جداً، فالزوجة المسلمة كريمة بإيمانها وإسلامها، كريمة بعلاقتها الزوجية التي وصفها النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم بقوله "أخذتموهن بأمانة الله تعالى"، وسمّاه الله: {مِّيثَاقاً غَلِيظاً } فالواجب أن لا يعاملها الزوج إلا بغاية الإكرام . 


السؤال:  
     ما حكم تقبيل الفرج لكل من الزوجين بعضهما لبعض؟


المفتي:        موسى حسن ميان  
الإجابة:  

لا حرج في ذلك فللرجل أن يستمتع بزوجته بكل شيء منها من جسدها ماعدا ما استثناه الشرع فلا يجوز له جماعها في الدبر ولا جماعها في الحيض والنفاس أما تقبيل الفرج فلا حرج فيه وهو من ضمن الحلال الذي لم يرد فيه تحريم وسكت الشرع عنه فدل ذلك أنه باق على البراءة الأصلية وهو الجواز لذلك والمحرم له عليه بالدليل ولا دليل على المنع فلذلك قلت بجوازه والعلم عند الله بل قد أفتى كثير من علماء الإسلام من الأقدمين والمعاصرين بجواز مص الرجل لثدي زوجته ولو شرب من لبنها ولايحصل تحريم على الصحيح لأن التحريم في الرضاع في السنتين الأولى من الولادة على الصحيح من أقوال العلماء فمن باب أولى جواز تقبيل الفرج من كلا الزوجين لبعضهما أما من يمنع ذلك من بعض المعاصرين وفقهم الله بقوله أنه محل خروج النجاسة وهو البول فلا يقبل ونحو ذلك فجوابه أنه وقت تقبيله هو في حالة طهارته وليس وقت خروج النجاسة بدليل أن الإنسان يستنجي ويغسل المحل بعد خروج النجاسة ويقبل الله طهارته بعد الوضوء أن يقف بين يديه طاهرا إذن هذا التعليل عليل فالتقبيل عند طهارته جائز ولم يقل أحد بجواز تقبيله وقت خروج النجاسة وهذا تنفر من الطباع السليمة ولا تفعله.

----------


## أبو الفداء

أحسن الله الى الشيخ فركوس، وصدق والله فهذا أمر وان كان من المباحات الا أنه مستقذر للغاية تعافه النفوس السوية والفطر السليمة! والمسألة التي تكلم فيها الفقهاء هي "اللحس" بينما الصورة التي سأل عنها ذاك السائل هي "المص"! ولا شك أن لعق ذكر الرجل دون مصه لا يلزم منه بالضرورة ما هو واقع لا محالة من مخالطة المذي الخارج منه للعاب المرأة وابتلاعها له! ولعل الفقهاء رحمهم الله لو سئلوا عن "المص" على هذه الصورة لنصوا على كراهته واستقذاره صراحة، فهذه العلة التي ذكرها الشيخ وجيهة جدا، والله أعلم! والواقع أن هذا مما ابتليت به الأمة من التأثر بثقافة الغرب الكافر الذي مسخت فطرته حتى صار يتلذذ بأمور تقشعر منها أبدان الأسوياء، وهذا يعرفه من خبر حالهم في تلك المسائل، لعنهم الله! 

وأما مسألة منع نظر الرجل لفرج امرأته والمرأة لفرج زوجها، فحديث عائشة رضي الله عنها فيه ليس بحجة كما تقدم في كلام الشيخ، وان فرضنا حجيته، فلا أرى - والله أعلم - أن يقال فيه بما قاله ابن العربي رحمه الله، فلو قلنا أن من التأدب ألا ينظر الرجل الى فرج امرأته ولا هي الى فرجه في الجماع، لكان ما فوق النظر من المداعبة والاتيان وغير ذلك أشد خرقا "للأدب"، ولكان ترك الجماع كله خيرا من ذلك وأحسن أدبا!! وهذا ظاهر البطلان، وحسبك في هدمه أنه يناقض قول الله تعالى: ((فأتوا حرثكم أنى شئتم)) فاذا كان اتيانهن على أي وضع وحال مباحا لا حرج فيه (الا الايلاج في حلقة الدبر)، فمن باب أولى أن يكون النظر باطلاقه مباحا، ولا يقال أن من التأدب عدم النظر، أو أنه كان من تأدب النبي عليه السلام! وعلى أي حال فهذا قول لا يقوم له برهان ولا حجة والحمد لله رب العالمين.

----------


## أبو محمد التونسي

بارك الله في الجميع على المشاركات

----------


## أبو محمد التونسي

ما مدى ضــــرر مص المرا’ة لعضو الذكر صحيا دون نزول المني في فمها

الجـــواب 
بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
الأخ الفاضل/ nimer حفظه الله. 
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته وبعد،،، 

طالما أنه لا يوجد أي مرض جلدي يُعاني منه الرجل في عضوه الذكرى أو تُعاني منه المرأة في فمها فإنه لا توجد أي مشكلة من حدوث مص للذكر من فم المرأة؛ حيث لا يسبب ذلك أي عدوى أو مشكلة صحية سواءً للرجل أو المرأة. 

أما إذا كانت المرأة مصابه بالهربس الفمي مثلاً، فقد تعدي الذكر، وكذلك أمراض منقولة جنسية أخرى تتنقل عن طريق الجنس الشفوي بين الزوجين مثل الزهري وأمراض أخرى. 

وهنا يجب التنبيه إلى أنه لا يفضل أن يفرض الزوج مثل هذا النوع من الممارسات غير المألوفة على مجتمعنا العربي والإسلامي على زوجته، فقد يسبب ذلك حرجاً شديداً لها وعدم استمتاع، وإحساس سلبي، لذا إذا كان هذا برضا الزوجين ويسبب لهما الاستمتاع الكامل فلا مانع من ذلك، أما إذا سبب ضرراً نفسياً للزوجة فيفضل تجنبه. 

والله ولي التوفيق. 

 د. إبراهيم زهران

----------


## المرجح

ولا يخفى أنّه في حال مباشرة هذا العمل قد لا يسع التحرز من المذي وهو ماء أبيض لزج رقيق يخرج عند المداعبة أو تذكر الجماع أو إرادته، وقد لا يشعر الإنسان بخروجه، وهو من النجاسات التي يشقّ الاحتراز منها، الأمر الذي لا يبعد أن يخالط الريق حال مباشرة هذا الفعل.

----------


## إبراهيم الشيخ

رابط ذو صلة 
http://www.ahlalhdeeth.com/vb/showthread.php?t=29726

----------


## بندر المسعودي

> أحسن الله الى الشيخ فركوس، وصدق والله فهذا أمر وان كان من المباحات الا أنه مستقذر للغاية تعافه النفوس السوية والفطر السليمة! والمسألة التي تكلم فيها الفقهاء هي "اللحس" بينما الصورة التي سأل عنها ذاك السائل هي "المص"! ولا شك أن لعق ذكر الرجل دون مصه لا يلزم منه بالضرورة ما هو واقع لا محالة من مخالطة المذي الخارج منه للعاب المرأة وابتلاعها له! ولعل الفقهاء رحمهم الله لو سئلوا عن "المص" على هذه الصورة لنصوا على كراهته واستقذاره صراحة، فهذه العلة التي ذكرها الشيخ وجيهة جدا، والله أعلم! 
> .


لآ أعتقد أن هناك فرق في حصول مخالطة المذي الخارج من المرأة أو الخارج من الذكر بين المص واللحس كلاهما يعلق على اللسان .
قد يقال أنه لا ينبغي لأنه مستقذر للغاية والمستقذر جاء عن بعض السلف تحريمه كما في بعض الحيوانات أو يقال أنه مضر طبا" وهذا يكفي في تحريمه إذا ثبت من الناحية الطبية أو يقال أن فيه مخالطة للنجاسة لأنه لا يخلو فرج المرأة من الرطوبة غالبا" ورطوبة فرج المرأة هي ماء أبيض متردد بين المذي والعرق يخرج من فرج المرأة وذهب جمهور العلماء إلى نجاسة رطوبة الفرج الخارجة من باطنه لأنها حينئذ رطوبة داخلية  .

----------


## أبو الفداء

ما شاء الله، لفتة طيبة جدا من المشرفين، بارك الله فيهم، أن عدلوا عنوان الموضوع.. فقد كان في ألفاظه بعض الثقل الذي يصدم الناظر اليه حقيقة، ومع أنه لا حرج في العلم، الا أنه من المستحسن الدخول الى أمثال تلك المسائل برفق، سيما ومطالعة المنتدى مفتوحة لكل أحد، وليس لطلبة العلم وفقط.. 
فجزاهم الله عنا خيرا.

----------


## بندر المسعودي

هذا أمر نسبي قد يكون من الأفضل أن يعدل العنوان وقد يكون من الأفضل بقاء العنوان على ماهو عليه .

----------


## الحُميدي

شكر الله لك أخي أبا الفداء ..وعندي بعض الملاحظات..





> أحسن الله الى الشيخ فركوس، وصدق والله فهذا أمر وان كان من المباحات الا أنه مستقذر للغاية تعافه النفوس السوية والفطر السليمة! والمسألة التي تكلم فيها الفقهاء هي "اللحس" بينما الصورة التي سأل عنها ذاك السائل هي "المص"! ولا شك أن لعق ذكر الرجل دون مصه لا يلزم منه بالضرورة ما هو واقع لا محالة من مخالطة المذي الخارج منه للعاب المرأة وابتلاعها له! ولعل الفقهاء رحمهم الله لو سئلوا عن "المص" على هذه الصورة لنصوا على كراهته واستقذاره صراحة، فهذه العلة التي ذكرها الشيخ وجيهة جدا، والله أعلم!
> 
> لقد قلتَ بأن هذا الأمر مباح ،والكلام الذي أتيت به بعده يصادمه ،ومسألة أن هذا الأمر مستقذر فهذا باعتبار طبائع الناس فهناك من يستقذره ،وهناك من يراه من كمال حقية الاستمتاع بزوجه،
> 
> و ليس بالتعميم الذي ذكرته..؟
> 
> أما (المص) و(اللحس) فلا فرق بينهما إلا في الكيفية..، وأما النتيجة  فواحدة.
> 
>  والواقع أن هذا مما ابتليت به الأمة من التأثر بثقافة الغرب الكافر الذي مسخت فطرته حتى صار يتلذذ بأمور تقشعر منها أبدان الأسوياء، وهذا يعرفه من خبر حالهم في تلك المسائل، لعنهم الله!
> ...


وننتظر منك الإفادة اخي الفاضل..

ومما يدخل في هذا السياق أيضا ،الاستمتاع بدبر الزوجة دون ايلاج ، وكذا استمناء الزوجة لزوجها ،..

وأنقل من رسالة لطيفة اسمها (قرة العيون بشرح نظم ابن يامون في النكاح الشرعي وآدابه ) لأبي محمد التهامي كنون الإدريسي الحسني رحمه الله ،بخصوص ما ذكرت ،قال :"وأما التمتع بظاهر الدبر فيجوز ولو بوضع الذكر عليه ،إلا أنه يُتقى سدا للذريعة ، وخوفا من تحريك شهوتها ،..."

وقال :"فرع: يجوز للزوج أن يستمني بيد زوجته ، وأما بيد نفسه فالجمهور على تحريمه كما في النصحية..."(ص:61)ط .دار الرشاد.سنة 2003.

وأما استمناء الزوج لزوجته...؟

----------


## كلنا دعاة

> ولا يخفى أنّه في حال مباشرة هذا العمل قد لا يسع التحرز من المذي وهو ماء أبيض لزج رقيق يخرج عند المداعبة أو تذكر الجماع أو إرادته، وقد لا يشعر الإنسان بخروجه، وهو من النجاسات التي يشقّ الاحتراز منها، الأمر الذي لا يبعد أن يخالط الريق حال مباشرة هذا الفعل.


شكرا لك ... بارك الله فيك ...

----------


## أبو الفداء

بارك الله فيك أخي الكريم. وفي الحقيقة فاني بقولي أنه مستقذر، لا أقيم بذلك دليلا على تحريمه، ليس كذلك، ولكن مجرد فكرة أن تستحلب المرأة في فمها مذي الرجل، وهو من النجاسات كما هو معلوم، هذه فيها ما يستقذر! وكفى أن يوضع ذلك العضو المهين الذي يتبول منه الرجل، في فم المرأة! والا فان كانت هي لا تستقذر ذلك بل تتلذذ به، فلا يوجد نص يمنعها منه!
وأما قولي بأننا متأثرون في ذلك بالكفار، فلا يعارضه قولك بأنه قد قال بوجوده في العرب بعض المتقدمين، بل لعلك لو بحثت لوجدت ما هو أشد غرابة واستقباحا من عوائد الناس في الجماع، موجودا اليوم عند الكفار وموجود مثله كذلك في سائر العصور في هذه الأمة، بما في ذلك وطء حلقة الدبر والتلذذ بها!! وهذا ليس حجة لي ولا لك، وفقني الله واياك.
فأنا أقول أننا في زماننا هذا أكثر المقبلين منا على مثل هذه الممارسات مع نسائهم والمستسيغين لها انما أتوا بها من مشاهدة الأفلام الاباحية عند الكفار، فهم الذين جعلوا .. مثل هذا .. مدخلا مهما للمداعبة الجنسية، بل وجعلوه في حد ذاته مطلبا قد يكتفي به الرجل من المرأة، فكأنما يحيد عن موضع الولد منها الى فمها، والله المستعان!!
والا فأنا لا أظن أن المرأة تتلذذ أصلا بمصها فرج زوجها، - وان كان الرجل على العكس قد يتلذذ بمص فرج امرأته - بل أظنها لو استقامت فطرتها فستنفر منه، والله أعلم!!
أما تفريقي بين مص المرأة ولحسها لفرج زوجها فلأنه قد يقع اللحس للذكر دون أن تتعرض للعق المذي الخارج منه، فربما أمكنها تجنب ذلك ان أرادت، بخلاف المص الذي يصب كل شيء في فمها صبا، ولعله في كلا الحالتين لا يمكن الاحتراز منه، فيتساويان في ذلك (أعني المص واللحس) ولا يكون لهذا الكلام وجه. 
وأما كون هذا الأمر لا يسبب المرض فهذا لا يرفع عنه صفة الاستقذار عند عامة ذوي الفطرة السوية!
وأعود فأؤكد على أني لا أرمي الى التحريم والحظر، فليس لي هذا.. وانما غاية الأمر أن يكون فيه كراهة! والا فالشرع قد يبيح أمورا مع كونها قد تعافها النفوس أو تستقذرها، لرجحان المصلحة على المفسدة في اطلاق الحكم باباحتها، كما أباح أكل البصل والثوم مع وصف النبي لهما بأنهما خبيثان، والله أعلم.

----------


## أبو محمد التونسي

هل استمناء الرجل بيده محرم إذا كان مع زوجته؟

ما دليل ذلك بارك الله فيكم

----------


## إمام الأندلس

> هل استمناء الرجل بيده محرم إذا كان مع زوجته؟
> 
> ما دليل ذلك بارك الله فيكم


الأظهر..جواز ذلك مطلقا..مالم يكن فيه ضرر..

----------


## علي الفضلي

سئل العلامة الألباني - رحمه الله تعالى - عن مسألة اللحس هذه ؟
فقال : (( هذا تفعله الحيوانات )) . 
وفتواه في " سلسلة الهدى والنور".

----------


## بندر المسعودي

لو قيل بالتفريق بين الرجل والمرأة لكان له وجه حيث يجوز للمرأة أن تمص ذكر الرجل ويمكن التحرز من المذي وإذا لم يوجد مذي فهو كما قال النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم من حديث طلق بن على : إنما هو بضعة منك . أي كغيره من أعضاء الجسم .

----------


## أمير المغربي

حيا الله الاخوة جميعا واسال الله أن يبارك في جهودكم وينفع بكم 

صراحة لم أجد رد واضح للمبيحين علي قضية النجاسة فمص ذكر الرجل سيجعل المذي يدخل في فمها  يقينا والقول بالاحتراز من المذي بعيد فالرجل علي الاغلب لا يشعر به والمذي نجس....

وبالنسبه للعق فرج المرأة فرطوبة فرج المرأة نجس 

فما الجواب مع العلم اني لا أرجح القول بالتحريم لكن أريد جواب واضح شافي كافي علي النقطتين

----------


## أبوهلا

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 

هناك شيء اسمه المروءة ، أرى ترك مثل هذه الأفعال مروءة ، واحتراما لزوجتك . 

إلى أين سنصل أيها الإخوة ؟؟؟ إلى أفعال الحيوانات ؟؟؟ 

أصلحكم الله

----------


## أمير المغربي

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
جزاكم الله خيرا أخي ابو هلا
لكن يا أخي لا تخرجنا من تحرير المسألة الفقهيه الي الكلام عن المروءة
لازلت أرد جواب المبيحين علي ما ذكرته سابقا
علي قضية النجاسة فمص ذكر الرجل سيجعل المذي يدخل في فمها يقينا والقول بالاحتراز من المذي بعيد فالرجل علي الاغلب لا يشعر به والمذي نجس....

وبالنسبه للعق فرج المرأة فرطوبة فرج المرأة نجس

----------


## أبو رقية الذهبي

للمتابعة

----------


## صبر الرمال

يعيش المـرء ما استحيا بخـــير . .

----------


## أمير المغربي

ارجو الرد من طلبة العلم علي ما ذكرت...للمتابعة

----------


## إمام الأندلس

المسألة شرعية بحتة ناقشها من هم أفضل منا ،....

كفى من التورع البارد

----------


## خالد الشافعي

حكم مص الأعضاء التناسلية بين الزوجين

رقم الفتوى: 2146
التصنيف: الاستمتاع وآدابه

السؤال
ما حكم مص الزوجة ذكر زوجها؟ و ما حكم لحس الرجل فرج زوجته من الداخل في وقت خروج بعض النجاسات سواء من الذكر أو من الفرج؟ أفتونا مأجورين و جزاكم الله بما هو أهله . . . آمين


الإجابــة
الحمد لله والصلاة والسلام على رسول الله وعلى آله وصحبه أما بعد: 

فيجوز لكل من الزوجين أن يستمتع بجسد الآخر. قال تعالى: (هن لباس لكم وأنتم لباس لهن) [البقرة: 187]. وقال: (نساؤكم حرث لكم فأتوا حرثكم أنى شئتم) [البقرة: 223]. لكن يراعى في ذلك أمران :
الأول: اجتناب ما نُص على تحريمه وهو: 1- إتيان المرأة في دبرها، فهذا كبيرة من الكبائر، وهو نوع من اللواط. 2- إتيان المرأة في قبلها وهي حائض، لقوله تعالى: (فاعتزلوا النساء في المحيض) [البقرة: 222]. والمقصود اعتزال جماعهن، وكذا في النفاس حتى تطهر وتغتسل. 
الأمر الثاني مما ينبغي مراعاته: أن تكون المعاشرة والاستمتاع في حدود آداب الإسلام ومكارم الأخلاق، وما ذكره السائل من مص العضو أو لعقه لم يرد فيه نص صريح، غير أنه مخالف للآداب الرفيعة ، والأخلاق النبيلة ، ومناف لأذواق الفطر السوية ، ولذلك فالأحوط تركه. إضافة إلى أن فعل ذلك مظنة ملابسة النجاسة ، وملابسة النجاسة ومايترتب عليها من ابتلاعها مع الريق عادة أمر محرم، وقد يقذف المني أو المذي في فم المرأة فتتأذى به، والله تعالى يقول: (إن الله يحب التوابين ويحب المتطهرين) أي المتنزهين عن الأقذار والأذى، وهو ما نهوا عنه من إتيان الحائض، أو في غير المأتى ومع ذلك فإننا لانقطع بتحريم (مص الأعضاء واللعق) مالم تخالط النجاسة الريق وتذهب إلى الحلق . وإن لساناً يقرأ القرآن لا يليق به أن يباشر النجاسة، وفيما أذن الله فيه من المتعة فسحة لمن سلمت فطرته.

تنبيه : لايخفى على من تعاطى ذلك الأمر أنه قد يترتب عليه بعض الأمراض ولمعرفة المزيد عنها يمكن مراجعة الأطباء المختصين. 
والله أعلم.

وزارة الأوقاف والشؤون الإسلامية / يسألونك / إسلام ويب / مركز الفتوى / قطر
الرابط :
http://fatwa.islamweb.net/fatwa/inde...atwaId&Id=2146

----------


## خالد الشافعي

منقول من عمر الزهيري 

جزاكم الله خيراً شيخنا خالد
وقد سمعت في شريط قديماً على موقع الشيخ المحدث مشهور بن حسن آل سلمان وقد سُئِلَ عن ذلك فقال: ( هذا فعل الكلاب ولكن ليس ثمة نص يدل على حرمته ) انتهى

----------


## محمد طه شعبان

وقد طُرِحَ هذا الموضوع على هذا الرابط:
http://majles.alukah.net/showthread.php?18919

----------


## خالد الشافعي

منقول من أبي عبد الله عادل السلفي 

قال القرطبي في تفسيره
(( وقل للمؤمنات يغضضن من أبصارهن ويحفظن فروجهن ولا يبدين زينتهن إلا ما ظهر منها...)) الآية
...
العاشرة : اختلف الناس في جواز نظر الرجل إلى فرج المرأة ؛ على قولين : أحدهما : يجوز ؛ لأنه إذا جاز له التلذذ به فالنظر أولى . وقيل : لا يجوز ؛ لقول عائشة - رضي الله عنها - في ذكر حالها مع رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - : ما رأيت ذلك منه ولا رأى ذلك مني والأول أصح ، وهذا محمول على الأدب ؛ قاله ابن العربي . وقد قال أصبغ من علمائنا : يجوز له أن يلحسه بلسانه . وقال ابن خويز منداد : أما الزوج والسيد فيجوز له أن ينظر إلى سائر الجسد وظاهر الفرج دون باطنه . وكذلك المرأة يجوز أن تنظر إلى عورة زوجها ، والأمة إلى عورة سيدها .

----------

